
Nuclear Fusion at 100: The Hidden Race for Energy Supremacy - szczys
https://hackaday.com/2020/01/23/nuclear-fusion-at-100-the-hidden-race-for-energy-supremacy/
======
bediger4000
"reactors reach the point of commercial viability by the 2030s or 2040s"

So... 10 to 20 years. I wonder if they included this on purpose, given the
long an inglorious history of predicting commercially viable nuclear fusion
"in 10 years"?

~~~
pfdietz
They're probably just using the usual combination of wishful thinking, fuzzy
thinking, and ignorance of the engineering obstacles. There is zero chance of
commercially viable fusion by 2030 and close to zero by 2040. It's possible
we'll see an experiment reach breakeven by then, but the chasm between that
and commercial viability is enormous.

